# this is what i plain on doing within the next year



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

Alpine SBS-05DC In-dash center channel car speaker at Crutchfield.com

Boston Acoustics Pro50 5-1/4" component speaker system at Crutchfield.com


put thos in and also with probley a yellow, or red top batt.. and upgrade the alternater so it can get all full power and run it off 4awg wire... and keep it all with the Factory head unit


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

So I'm guessing the center channel speaker will go on top, where the little trap door for storage is? Not a bad idea. Be a nice touch. Hows it wired in?


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

yea it fits right in there with no give on either side or top... i really dont know but what i was reading is that it all fits in the stock headunit so i cant wait to get the money to get it. but from what people have said about it that it sounds GREAT... but for now i just gotta wait =-(


----------

